# Is real temp safe to use?



## Mike10291 (Aug 13, 2018)

I installed and then watched this video and over ten people claimed it contained malware! Did i screw up? I downloaded it from this website. Here is the vid


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2018)

If you got here, on TPU, then you are safe.


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 14, 2018)

just don't run RealTemp on any modern CPUs (Intel Skylake, Kaby Lake or AMD Ryzen)
current stable version of RealTemp does not officially support these kinds of CPUs


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> just don't run RealTemp on any modern CPUs (Intel Skylake, Kaby Lake or AMD Ryzen)


It works fine on all recent Intel processors. AMD was never supported in RealTemp, so it won't work on Ryzen either.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Coretemp works on all systems, but contains shit when you install. You just uncheck it before completing the install.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2018)

You're 5 years late with that video


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 14, 2018)

Just use HW64 oh and that video is so old. Back when Linus had nothing but with NCIX


----------

